# Who is the final Cylon?



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Shamelessly stolen from another board.  

Aaron "Kill Baltar" Kelly 
Charlie "Hang Em High" Connor 
Doc "The Chimny" Cottle 
Zak "Auger In" Adama 
Ellen "The Lush" Tigh 
Jake "Harvey" The Dog 
Billy "Backstop" Keikeya 
Diana "Hardball" Seelix 
Louanne "Cat" Katraine 
Margaret "Racetrack" Edmondson 
Brendan "Hot Dog" Costanza 
Cally "Wrench" Henderson Tyrol 
Helena "Frak You" Cain 
Jean "Luscious Red" Barolay 
Anastasia "The Scorned" Dualla 
James "Jammer" Lyman 
Felix "Tiger" Gaeta 
Leo "Bald, Badass, Tatooed, Viper Pilot" Li Chiang 
Playa "Hot Lips" Palacios 
Tom "The Prez" Zarek

Note to Mods, feel free to add any additional "suspects".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Zarek, or Galactica herself.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

After last nights episode and the close-up on Felix in Starbucks ship, I think it's him.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

He's too obvious.Zak who was shown again last night in a photo or Cally.Maybe ?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

My choice isn't listed... Baltar


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> He's too obvious.Zak who was shown again last night in a photo or Cally.Maybe ?


Ummm, did you watch last night's episode?



Spoiler



Cally, or Callie, went out a Viper launch port


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

What is final cylon?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Helena Cain


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Laura Roslin :grin:


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Ummm, did you watch last night's episode?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did.She doesn't strike me as the type,too meek.She didn't look like she was in the same class as the other skin jobs.I didn't care too much for the episode where Tyrol beat her bad.Helena Cain is a good choice though.I forgot about her.She was a mean beetch !


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Helena Cain is a good choice though. I forgot about her. She was a mean beetch !


She was indeed. She fought like a machine... and I suspect she thought like one, too.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My theory since the "final five" concept was revealed has been that one of them would turn out to be Gaeta. Been there since the beginning, no real history or backstory, seems like mostly a loaner, and fits the pattern of them all being at or near all the important centers of power or what's going on: right-hand men or women to someone else important. And Ron Moore has said that the final one is NOT in the big magazine "Last Supper" photo spread but that he or she has been there since the beginning (which seems to rule out Zarek, unless you count him as being on a prison barge for the first season)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Yes I did.She doesn't strike me as the type,too meek.She didn't look like she was in the same class as the other skin jobs.I didn't care too much for the episode where Tyrol beat her bad.


Thinking about it, how is it that Cylon Tyrol didn't kill Callie when he beat her? He was in an uncontrolled rage, and you'd think that reflexes would have taken over ...


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Thinking about it, how is it that Cylon Tyrol didn't kill Callie when he beat her? He was in an uncontrolled rage, and you'd think that reflexes would have taken over ...


Perhaps not if his "switch" hadn't been thrown yet. Which is why none of the other revealed Cylons have had any pre-reveal exhibitions of super strength or anything, I guess.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

My thinking is that the final cylon will be someone that does not have parents, siblings, or grown kids. It seems that they would have needed to insert someone when they were older and they obviously could not have any parents or siblings at that point then. I think that would rule out Adama, Lee and Zak. Of course, that does leave Starbuck, but going by the Last Supper photo, she's not it. I like the theory of Gaeda though. It does fit.

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The last Cylon also has to be someone that D'Anna Biers knows, because when she saw the final Cylon in the temple, she said, "I didn't know ... I'm sorry".

As a reporter, she saw a lot of people, so maybe this doesn't help after all. :lol:


----------



## Bubba1987 (Sep 15, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The last Cylon also has to be someone that D'Anna Biers knows, because when she saw the final Cylon in the temple, she said, "I didn't know ... I'm sorry".
> 
> As a reporter, she saw a lot of people, so maybe this doesn't help after all. :lol:


I don't think that it has to be the last one. It could have been any of the 5, and considering the punishment that he took, she could well have said that about Tigh.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Bubba1987 said:


> I don't think that it has to be the last one. It could have been any of the 5, and considering the punishment that he took, she could well have said that about Tigh.


Good point ...

Someone else PM'd me a great suggestion for who the final Cylon is, and I'd love to let them know, but the PM said DO NOT REPLY! :lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Good point ...
> 
> Someone else PM'd me a great suggestion for who the final Cylon is, and I'd love to let them know, but the PM said DO NOT REPLY! :lol:


You could pester a Mod to have your "suspect" added to the poll. Then you can vote on it. :grin:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> My thinking is that the final cylon will be someone that does not have parents, siblings, or grown kids. It seems that they would have needed to insert someone when they were older and they obviously could not have any parents or siblings at that point then. I think that would rule out Adama, Lee and Zak. Of course, that does leave Starbuck, but going by the Last Supper photo, she's not it. I like the theory of Gaeda though. It does fit.
> 
> - Merg


Laura Roslin fits like a glove. She essentially appeared out of nowhere as an effective political leader. Roslin, an unmarried former teacher, worked with President Richard Adar when he was a mayor and has an affair with him immediately preceding the Cylon attack as she herself has risen in political rank to the office of Secretary of Education.

Roslin had successfully resolved the teachers strike crisis, but Adar vehemently disagreed with her method, and asked for her resignation. She asked him to defer the matter until when she was to return from the decommissioning ceremonies on battlestar Galactica. Voila, she is the only civilian office holder in the Presidential succession line left alive.

Everything else about her life history can be "unsuppported memories" that no one can verify. And the cancer is just a ruse to prevent her from falling under suspicion. Remember Roslin is miraculously saved by the injection of stem cells from the Cylon hybrid fetus, which apparently eradicates her cancer.

And remember, after the Agathon's child is born, Roslin, aware of its significance to the Cylon, has the child's death faked.

This is just my favorite. There is a detailed analysis in the Battlestar Wiki called Humanoid Cylon speculation .


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Except that Roslin's cancer was diagnosed by the Galactica's doc. My vote is still with Gaeta or Zarek. My poll vote was Zarek.


----------



## cstelter (Sep 20, 2007)

Bubba1987 said:


> I don't think that it has to be the last one. It could have been any of the 5, and considering the punishment that he took, she could well have said that about Tigh.


That's a good point. I voted Felix-- didn't the cylons pretty much dump all over him during the occupation? I vaguely recall a scene with Baltar and Felix and the cylons during the occupation where they were really treating him badly. Even if that memory is eroded/obscured, your point still makes him a valid choice.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't think it's Gaeta. At great distances, the Sixes on the base-star can perceive that the Original Five are "close", on Galactica or in the Colonial fleet. On New Caprica, the Sixes were around Gaeta all the time and never thought twice that Gaeta was anything but human. 

I suppose it could be that until each of the Final Five becomes self-aware that it doesn't give off any special "Cylon vibes", but ... that's ... just .... well ... I'm all confused now...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think the Gaeta character is just a weasel, not a Cylon.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I don't think it's Gaeta. At great distances, the Sixes on the base-star can perceive that the Original Five are "close", on Galactica or in the Colonial fleet. On New Caprica, the Sixes were around Gaeta all the time and never thought twice that Gaeta was anything but human.
> 
> I suppose it could be that until each of the Final Five becomes self-aware that it doesn't give off any special "Cylon vibes", but ... that's ... just .... well ... I'm all confused now...


If that's the case, wouldn't they had been aware that Tigh was a cylon when they were toturing him? I think that until they became activated (when the Raider recognized Starbuck's husband after he had discovered he was a cylon) that the cylons couldn't detect them as cylons.

Kind of a two-fold activation. Once the Final 5 knew they were cylons, the cylons could then recognize them.

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The more I think about it, the more I disagree with the writers' decision to make Tigh a Cylon. There's too much "retconning" required to make his backstory work. For how long would the humanoid Cylons had to exist, if he was always one? Presumably, since before the first Cylon war. And yeah, the torture thing now seems odd.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Interesting theory here: 
http://screenrant.com/archives/who-is-the-last-cylon-on-battl-1592.html


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think it would work very well for the storyline if Geatta suddenly became the cyclon "savior". Just too much of a shift for me to handle. All of the previous cylons have been characters that have some "edge" to them.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The more I think about it, the more I disagree with the writers' decision to make Tigh a Cylon. There's too much "retconning" required to make his backstory work. For how long would the humanoid Cylons had to exist, if he was always one? Presumably, since before the first Cylon war. And yeah, the torture thing now seems odd.


Yup ... That's a problem I posted about a while back ...



Drew2k said:


> In Razor, we did see a young Tigh, so we know for sure tha the has "aged". We also know from Season 1 that Sharon "Boomer" Agathon had implanted memories to make her think she grew up, but in fact she was "planted". So there's a disconnect between how the models were managed... What's also strange, extending this, is that if Tigh fought with Bill Adama during the FIRST Cylon war, just before the armistice was signed, that means that the humanoid Cylons had to have existed at least 20 years prior, because how could Tigh have been "born" otherwise on a Colonial world? Or if he was planted like Boomer and had implanted memories, then that means humanoid Cyclons STILL had to have existed because Tigh had to be young enough to enlist to fight that war ...


Just how do they reconcile this?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Yup ... That's a problem I posted about a while back ...
> 
> Just how do they reconcile this?


Ron Moore has said all along that the Final Five are "different" and in very specific ways, ways that will make us all question what it is to be "Cylon" versus "human." I'm very, very curious how this will play out over the next what, seven episodes, plus those remaining after the hiatus.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I read an interesting theory, that the final five are technically humanoids from a previous iteration of "this has all happened before". By liberating the centurions, Natalie set in motion their eventual rise to rebellion, where the humanoid Cylons that remain will be seeds of the "final five" for the next generation of "and it will all happen again."


----------



## Bubba1987 (Sep 15, 2007)

The answer may be with the storyline of "Caprica". The Graystone (?) character initially creates what would become the Cylons by downloading his dead daughters personality from a computer. The Centurions are made to do manual labor. They are the ones who rebel. 

Perhaps, the Final Five were made on the Colonies before the rebellion by humans. The humans who had knowledge of them were killed in the early parts of the rebellion. The Seven were made by the Centurions as copies. They knew general characteristics, but not the exact manner to make them, thus the experiments. The Seven were programed not to think about the Five, because the latter did not rebel. The Seven did not know the Five because the Five had never been in Cylon "society".


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Matching the Last Supper, just for some discussion (da Vinci references from wikipedia).....

Bartholomew, James, son of Alphaeus and Andrew form a group of three, all are surprised.

This would be Roslyn, Natalie, and Tigh

Judas Iscariot, Peter and John form another group of three. Judas is wearing green and blue and is in shadow, looking rather withdrawn and taken aback by the sudden revelation of his plan. He is clutching a small bag, perhaps signifying the silver given to him as payment to betray Jesus, or perhaps a reference to his role within the 12 disciples as treasurer. He is the only person to have his elbow on the table; traditionally a sign of bad manners. Peter looks angry and is holding a knife pointed away from Christ, perhaps foreshadowing his violent reaction in Gethsemane during Jesus' arrest. The youngest apostle, John, appears to swoon.

Goblet (empty spot, assumedly the final Galactica cylon), Apollo, and Baltar

Jesus himself

Six

Thomas, James the Greater and Philip are the next group of three. Thomas is clearly upset; James the Greater looks stunned, with his arms in the air. Meanwhile, Philip appears to be requesting some explanation.

Starbuck, Anders, and Chief

Matthew, Jude Thaddeus and Simon the Zealot are the final group of three. Both Jude Thaddeus and Matthew are turned toward Simon, perhaps to find out if he has any answer to their initial questions.

Athena, Helo, and Adahma


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

kitchj said:


> Judas Iscariot, Peter and John form another group of three. Judas is wearing green and blue and is in shadow, looking rather withdrawn and taken aback by the sudden revelation of his plan. He is clutching a small bag, perhaps signifying the silver given to him as payment to betray Jesus, or perhaps a reference to his role within the 12 disciples as treasurer. He is the only person to have his elbow on the table; traditionally a sign of bad manners. Peter looks angry and is holding a knife pointed away from Christ, perhaps foreshadowing his violent reaction in Gethsemane during Jesus' arrest. The youngest apostle, John, appears to swoon.
> 
> Goblet (empty spot, assumedly the final Galactica cylon), Apollo, and Baltar


I might point out that in the painting Judas and Peter are kind of crossed over, so the 4th and 5th spots might be swapped. I could see Apollo as the Judas.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

'm not certain that the photo meant to draw a direct line between the Leonardo work and itself. I think it was meant more to be evocative.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 'm not certain that the photo meant to draw a direct line between the Leonardo work and itself. I think it was meant more to be evocative.


Granted, but it's fun to play  The more I hear, though, the more I think the tie-ins are there. Not necessarily for each individual, cuz really... what is James the Greater or Phillip known for? But I do think there are more things in it than just a pretty picture... just as an example, all of the things Moore pointed out in that EW link.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Key players could be Jesus, Judas, Peter, maybe John.... The missing person could be Peter who was put in charge after Jesus' death.

And of COURSE this is all speculation


----------



## Bubba1987 (Sep 15, 2007)

Baltar could be Peter as well - the father of the church. Peter to Six' Jesus.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

First, I would like to ask that we tread VERY lightly on discussions of real-world religions. I have no problem with the current line of discussion but this isn't the forum for heavier topics like that. I appreciate it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Second, I'm hoping you all can help me out here. The name "Romo Lampkin". I remember thinking, hey, almost all the other people have fairly common first names. What about this guy?" So now I can almost see it, I think it's an anagram for something but I can't quite get there. Can any of you?


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Second, I'm hoping you all can help me out here. The name "Romo Lampkin". I remember thinking, hey, almost all the other people have fairly common first names. What about this guy?" So now I can almost see it, I think it's an anagram for something but I can't quite get there. Can any of you?


http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=Romo+Lampkin&t=1000

Milkman Poor right on top. Hmmmm. Can't think of a link.

Liar Monk Mop is interesting, except for the mop part.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mink Polo Arm?
Mink Pool Ram?


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Theory.

I was watching the premiere the other night and when Starbuck showed up and said she had been to earth. She did not say she saw anyone there. I thought of the old serries and the episode where Starbuck and Cy the Cylon were stranded together on some desolite planet. Well; in my mind one thought led to another and when the idea of Adam amd Eve poped up, Adama stuck me as ironic and Now that I am writting this, Starbuck seems like the natural Eve, and the fifth Cylon.

Or it's Lee.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is an interesting article at Cellounge, which is currently swamped due to its being "dugg". But, Google's got a cache of it.

The author makes a very compelling case about the final Cylon being Dualla, which I will leave to you to read and decide. It does all make sense when you translate her name as "resurrection of both" (Greek/Latin/slight use of imagnination). She's also been there the whole time including being nearby when Caprica-Sharon interfaced with the Galactica.

As I said, read the entire article when you can:

http://www.cellounge.com/2008/04/27/the-final-cylon-will-be-revealed-now/


----------



## Kurgan (Oct 10, 2007)

I think it's the Doc. He's not in the last supper photo and he's been so involved heavily in the blood screenings, Roslin's cancer treatment, and almost every contact with any Cylon who's come aboard Galactica. His character is so low key, you just wouldn't expect it. But he's in the perfect position to be the last Cylon.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Kurgan said:


> I think it's the Doc. He's not in the last supper photo and he's been so involved heavily in the blood screenings, Roslin's cancer treatment, and almost every contact with any Cylon who's come aboard Galactica. His character is so low key, you just wouldn't expect it. But he's in the perfect position to be the last Cylon.


Hey, that was my guess back in April! 



Drew2k said:


> I think it will be someone we know, or it would have no significance otherwise. Maybe it's Doc Coddle!
> 
> Someone else pointed out another reason it won't be Kara (the egg harvest), but if the Cylons didn't know Kara was one of the Original 5, they would have still tried to harvest her eggs. However, I still say it won't be Kara, because they won't have both Kara and her husband, Anders, be Cylons. That's just TOO much of a cosmic coincidence. (Yes, yes, I'm trying hard to overlook that four of the Original 5 Cylons just happened to have found their way to Galactica in the first place!)


----------



## Bubba1987 (Sep 15, 2007)

With last night's episode ending with the close up of Gaeta, I would say Felix being Gaeta just went up.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Bubba1987 said:


> With last night's episode ending with the close up of Gaeta, I would say Felix being Gaeta just went up.


There's about as much a chance of Felix being Gaeta as there is of Kara being Thrace or Lee being Adama.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I think its the Doc also. He does all the blood checks, and why aren't they doing blood checks for everyone at certain intervals? He could be covering!


----------

